# [gelöst] Hardened: Kann weder GCC noch Glibc kompilieren

## sprittwicht

Bin gerade etwas ratlos. Wollte auf einem Rechner eine neue Hardened-Installation vornehmen. Hab dazu wie gewohnt das aktuelle Stage3 installiert, /etc/make.profile auf hardened gesetzt und dann gemerkt, dass ich ein Problem habe: GCC 4.

Der ist im hardened-Profil maskiert und ich fuehre gelegentliche Abstuerze beim Systemstart (z.B. bricht /sbin/rc mit einem Speicherfehler ab) mal auf diese voellig inkonsistente hardened / non-hardened Mischung zurueck, die gerade auf meiner Platte lagert.

Problem: emerge gcc will automatisch die glibc aktualisieren, was mit "failure unpacking glibc-libidn-2.6.1.tar.bz2" abbricht.

emerge --nodeps gcc bricht ab mit "Failed Patch: 22_all_gcc34-visibility3.patch".

Wie zur Hoelle krieg ich hier mein Gentoo-Hardened installiert?Last edited by sprittwicht on Tue Jan 22, 2008 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papahuhn

Ihn einfach GCC 3.4.6 installieren lassen?

----------

## sprittwicht

Hm, mein Posting war wohl eindeutig zweideutig.  :Wink: 

Nach dem Profilwechsel bewirkt ein emerge gcc eben genau das: Er will gcc-3.4.6-r2 installieren. Hab's gerade noch ein paar mal probiert und halbwegs schockiert festgestellt: Er bricht immer woanders ab. Er entpackt die GCC-Quellen, bricht dann aber beim Patchen ab, und zwar immer bei einem anderen Patch.

Die Meldung lautet dann immer: "Failed Patch: beliebiger Patch" oder irgendwas mit "A dry-run of patch command succeeded, but actually applying the patch failed!" Wollte spasseshalber "patch" neu emergen, der bricht ab mit "libsandbox: Can't resolve access: (null)", waehrend dem configure-Durchlauf steht auch mehrmals was von libsandbox.

Ich kann hier nichts emergen, alles bricht irgendwo unrekonstruierbar ab.

Hatte das Stage3 auf einem Athlon 64 X2 installiert, dann /etc/make.conf an den Prozessor des Zielrechners angepasst (Sempron 64) und an selbigem krieg ich nun dauernd Speicherzugriffsfehler um die Ohren geschmissen und kann praktisch gar nichts installieren. Memtest86 hat nach mehreren Durchlaeufen nichts ausgespuckt, aber mein Gentoo verreckt hier.

Was ist hier los? Hilfe!

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

Die empfohlenen "safe cflags" fuer den Sempron also. :-/

----------

## Inte

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> ... wie gewohnt das aktuelle Stage3 installiert ...

 Aehmm ... ein hardened Stage3 oder ein Normales?

Hardened gibt es z.B. hier: http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/releases/x86/2007.0/stages/hardened/

----------

## sprittwicht

Aua schreit der Bauer...

Sollte urspruenglich keine Hardened-Installation werden, deshalb hatte ich ein normales Stage3 genommen. Hatte aber vorher schon ein Hardened-System auf einem x86 aufgesetzt und bin mir fast (TM) sicher, damals auch ein normales Stage3 benutzt zu haben. War das im Zweifel einfach Glueck im Unsinn?

Wie dem auch sei, danke dass du einen mit Blindheit gepuderten auf die offensichtlichste Fehlerquelle hingewiesen hast. Bin dann mal'n paar Stunden weg.  :Very Happy: 

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn, dass die Mixtur aus normalem Stage3 und Wechsel auf Hardened-Profil tatsaechlich die Ursache meiner Speicherfehlermeldungen ist? Was mich halt nach wie vor verbluefft, dass mir die Compilerfehler erst jetzt (auf dem Sempron) um die Ohren fliegen, auf dem Athlon X2 hab ich munter alles problemlos kompiliert, bis wieder alle von mir gewuenschten Programme drauf waren.

Ist es moeglich, dass der Sempron einen Hau weg hat, der sich in Speicherfehlern aeussert, aber wiederum nur im 64-Bit-Betrieb? Memtest86 schien recht zufrieden, auch wenn ich den nicht sehr lange hab laufen lassen.

----------

## sprittwicht

Mann, was für ein Ritt...

Die Installation eines hardened-multilib-stage3 verlief reibungslos, ebenso wie diverse Updates. Nach einem glibc-Update war dann wieder Asche mit emerge (libsandbox blabla null) und ich kurz davor die Kiste aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen.

Google hatte dann die seltsam anmutende Idee, den Kernel neu zu kompilieren. Gesagt, getan, Reboot, danach lief wieder alles einwandfrei!  :Smile: 

Bin ehrlich gesagt heilfroh, dass ich diesen Tip erst gefunden habe, nachdem Inte mich hier auf meine hardened-stage-Blindheit hingewiesen hat. Wer weiß was für ein verkrüppeltes System ich jetzt sonst hier hätte.

Dickes, dickes Dankeschön an den Herrn Inte!  :Wink: 

----------

